
Show HN: Proof-of-concept demo of a functional language IDE for touch devices - pschanely
https://github.com/pschanely/wildflower-touch/tree/master
======
panic
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10258311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10258311)

~~~
dang
Whoops, this was our fault. We invited pschanely to repost this
article—something we do when we notice fine submissions that didn't get much
attention—but in this case it actually had had significant attention. Entirely
our mistake, and thanks for pointing out the duplicate.

